# Must temperature



## ttaje16 (Sep 20, 2020)

I pitched the yeast for a batch Merlot and Cab 2 nights ago and would like the temp to get up to 86° then bring it down a bit to finish to extend the fermentation. What does everyone use as their "temperature"? The cap is obviously warmer, so is that the temp taken or once everything is mixed?


----------



## Johnd (Sep 20, 2020)

ttaje16 said:


> I pitched the yeast for a batch Merlot and Cab 2 nights ago and would like the temp to get up to 86° then bring it down a bit to finish to extend the fermentation. What does everyone use as their "temperature"? The cap is obviously warmer, so is that the temp taken or once everything is mixed?



I use one of the laser pointer temperature guns, shoot it at the side of the fermenter from a few inches away, generally the lower portion of the fermenter.


----------



## mainshipfred (Sep 20, 2020)

I also use a heat gun and record the temp after punching down.


----------



## NorCal (Sep 20, 2020)

mainshipfred said:


> I also use a heat gun and record the temp after punching down.


Same here


----------



## GR! (Sep 20, 2020)

Looks like I'm buying a heat gun... "No honey, we NEED this"


----------



## ttaje16 (Sep 20, 2020)

GR! said:


> Looks like I'm buying a heat gun... "No honey, we NEED this"


Luckily I already have one, not sure how many more wine making tools I will be allowed to buy haha


----------



## JohnBurns (Sep 21, 2020)

same here...heat gun


----------



## Johnd (Sep 21, 2020)

This is the one I use, nothing fancy, 30 bucks. Originally got it for work, but it's been "repurposed" at home........... Amazon.com: Etekcity Lasergrip 1080 Non-Contact Digital Laser Infrared Thermometer Temperature Gun -58℉~1022℉ (-50℃～550℃), Yellow and Black: Thermometer Cooking Laser Infrared: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## ttaje16 (Sep 21, 2020)

Johnd said:


> This is the one I use, nothing fancy, 30 bucks. Originally got it for work, but it's been "repurposed" at home........... Amazon.com: Etekcity Lasergrip 1080 Non-Contact Digital Laser Infrared Thermometer Temperature Gun -58℉~1022℉ (-50℃～550℃), Yellow and Black: Thermometer Cooking Laser Infrared: Kitchen & Dining


I got the exact same one! 
I am also using my BBQ probes in each bucket, it runs on Bluetooth and I can check the temp right on my phone. Have alarms set incase it gets too warm.


----------



## Ajmassa (Sep 21, 2020)

GR! said:


> Looks like I'm buying a heat gun... "No honey, we NEED this"


You do need it! this gun is the absolute best and you will never have to fuss over reading temps again. I have that exact gun @Johnd linked up from amazon. 4 years old & still works perfect. Depot sells em for $100. Cant go wrong with amazon.


----------



## cmason1957 (Sep 21, 2020)

Ajmassa said:


> You do need it! this gun is the absolute best and you will never have to fuss over reading temps again. I have that exact gun @Johnd linked up from amazon. 4 years old & still works perfect. Depot sells em for $100. Cant go wrong with amazon.



Either that or don't even bother reading the tempos, which is what I do. I gets to the max it gets to and since I am fermenting in my basement it won't get too hot.


----------



## Ajmassa (Sep 21, 2020)

cmason1957 said:


> Either that or don't even bother reading the tempos, which is what I do. I gets to the max it gets to and since I am fermenting in my basement it won't get too hot.


Still very convenient regardless if paying much attention to fermentation temps or not imo. For Hydrating yeast. Or cold grape/juice must warming up— the Temp is my clock. And for so cheap it’s a great tool to have.


----------



## GR! (Sep 25, 2020)

Ajmassa said:


> You do need it! this gun is the absolute best and you will never have to fuss over reading temps again. I have that exact gun @Johnd linked up from amazon. 4 years old & still works perfect. Depot sells em for $100. Cant go wrong with amazon.


It will be here Saturday!


----------



## vineyarddog (Sep 25, 2020)

I have the same one. Bought it to check the temp of my pizza oven and now it doubles as my wine thermometer. I clicked on the link from JohnD and it says I purchased in August 2018 for $18.99!


----------



## pete1325 (Oct 13, 2020)

Bought mine at Harbor Freight. I think it was less than $30


----------



## montanarick (Oct 14, 2020)

Seems like folks may have gotten off the topic but what I do is ferment all my wines in incubators made from rigid foam insulation - just tape panels together with duct tape. I use an Inkbird thermostat and set it for 81 degree until primary is over than then down to 75-77 for MLF - works fine for reds. I have a second one that i use fro whites and set temp in low 60's until primary done. hope this info helps


----------



## Ajmassa (Oct 14, 2020)

montanarick said:


> Seems like folks may have gotten off the topic but what I do is ferment all my wines in incubators made from rigid foam insulation - just tape panels together with duct tape. I use an Inkbird thermostat and set it for 81 degree until primary is over than then down to 75-77 for MLF - works fine for reds. I have a second one that i use fro whites and set temp in low 60's until primary done. hope this info helps



Trying to follow but not understanding your setup——Could you please elaborate a little?-

what is your inkbird thermostat actually hooked up to? What specifically is doing the cooling (and/or heating)? “Incubator” can be sort of an umbrella term. Thanks


----------



## montanarick (Oct 14, 2020)

sorry it's not real clear. what i do is make a four sided box with a top that sits on my garage floor - front side flips up for access to incubator. the inkbird thermostat is plugged into a board that i made up with three 60 watt bulbs that provide the heat. i'll try to take a few pics and post tomorrow


----------



## sdelli (Oct 14, 2020)

I have used a gun in the past. I really don’t trust them since they are reading surface temp. Use a probe thermometer and compare. It will be different.


----------



## montanarick (Oct 15, 2020)

here are coupe of pics of my incubator. First one shows the outside and second shows interior with light bulb heaters and wine fermenting in Brute 10 gal. tote. Not visible are carboys undergoing MLF


----------



## sdelli (Oct 16, 2020)

montanarick said:


> here are coupe of pics of my incubator. First one shows the outside and second shows interior with light bulb heaters and wine fermenting in Brute 10 gal. tote. Not visible are carboys undergoing MLF
> View attachment 67055
> View attachment 67056


Interesting. But if there is grapes in that bin they need a lot of oxygen the first few days.


----------



## montanarick (Oct 17, 2020)

yep that's true. i punch down vigorously three times a day while grapes are on the skins - keeps them nice and oxygen rich


----------

